# Dislocated front leg



## Shade26000 (Jul 9, 2007)

We just found one of our goats with a front leg wedge in the fork of two trees. The fork was about 4' high so the poor guy was kinda hanging there. For how long, I dont know but it looks like for most of the day. We had to pry the leg lose from the fork. The leg bones are not broken but i am worried about his shoulder. His hoof was cold at first but it warmed up after a little while so he has blood flow. The skin had no tears but you can tell what little meat is there is brused. My biggest worry is a dislocated shoulder. Can the front shoulder dislocate? Is there any thing else i should watch for?


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Their shoulders have no sockets like people do. I'd guess he likely tore or at least strained ligiments and muscle tissue. Can he put any weight on it? If he were mine I'd keep him confined in a small pen for a little while, give him some Banamine and just watch him for a few days. Poor guy, good thing you found him when you did!


----------



## Shade26000 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for your quick responce. 
No, he can not put any weight on it. He cant stand but I think its because he is only about 5 months old and not very strong yet. So supporting his body weight on 3 legs might be to hard for him.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Water and hay where he can reach it. Banamine. See how he looks in the morning.


----------



## Shade26000 (Jul 9, 2007)

I just wanted to give an update. The goat seems to be doing fine but his leg is still extreamly swollen (hoof to the ankle, mainly, but also in the knee). He is eating and drinking plenty. I have been giving him 2 ibuprophen in the morning and 2 in the evening. He does try to get up and hobble around his pen, so i think thats a good thing as long as he doesnt over do it.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

He needs Banamine...That will help with pain and swelling. If you don't have any on hand maybe you know someone with horses that might have it. Most horse people keep it on hand for colic. I have never heard of giving a goat Iburprophen but I know it is toxic to dogs.


----------



## Shade26000 (Jul 9, 2007)

We tried to get some banamoine over the weekend but Tractor supply didnt even know what it was. There is one other feed store I could try tomorrow. I guess Ill also start asking some of the horse people around here.
Ibuprofen, is poisonous to dogs? We have always given our dogs ibuprofen after expecialy after long work or hiking days.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Banamine is a vet prescription med.

Yes, Ibuprophen is toxic to dogs. Here's a discussion...scroll down for Ibuprophen.
http://www.k911.biz/Petsafety/AspirinTylenolIbuprophenDangers.htm


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Dogs can safely take regular aspirin only. No tylenol, advil, alleve. It can cause serious liver damage to dogs...it is toxic. Also artificial sweeteners, grapes and raisins. 
http://www.walkervalleyvet.com/otc-meds.htm
http://www.dog-health-guide.org/dogmedicine.html


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Minelson said:


> Dogs can safely take regular aspirin only. No tylenol, advil, alleve. It can cause serious liver damage to dogs...it is toxic. Also artificial sweeteners, grapes and raisins.
> http://www.walkervalleyvet.com/otc-meds.htm
> http://www.dog-health-guide.org/dogmedicine.html


And kidney damage/failure. 

He could probably use an x-ray. It might take months before he can use it propertly again. Get some Banamine.


----------

